# Mein Teichumbau 2007



## torsten80 (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

wollte mich und meine frisch umgebaute Pfütze auch mal vorstellen. Befindet sich in der wunderschönen Altmark zwischen Wiese und Gemüsegarten 

Nachdem es bisher ein Teich der Marke "Bombentrichter" war, wurde eine zusätzliche Terasse angebaut und versucht, das Profil etwas pflanzenfreundlicher und naturnaher zu gestalten.... weitere Terassen nachzubauen war ohne größeren Aufwand leider nicht möglich(Abrutschen), trotzdem finde ich, es ist ganz gut geworden...

Größe ist ca. 3,00m x 3,50m, tiefste Stelle 1,10, ca. 4000-5000l Volumen(nach Formel geschätzt). Seit 2 Wochen wieder befüllt(Brunnenwasser), Pflanzen waren erst etwas beleidigt... Wetter war ja auch nicht optimal(nachts fast Frost, am Tag Dauerhitze...) aber langsam starten sie durch. 

Wasser wird von Tag zu Tag klarer, Biologie kommt in Schwung, dank Impfung durch Teichwasser. __ Frösche sind schnell wiedergekommen, langsam die ersten Wasserkäfer, __ Wasserläufer usw... bisher kein Fischbesatz. Wenn der Teich ok ist, möchte 10 __ Moderlieschen einsetzen und vielleicht einen __ Goldfisch(sieht man besser, will aber keine Massenvermehrung). 

Hätte auch gern eine __ Teichmuschel zwecks Wasserfilterung, glaub aber nicht, dass sie sich wohl fühlen würde, da ausser am Teichgrund und auf oberster Terasse kein Substrat ist und sie womöglich in die Tiefe abrutscht und sich dort nicht wegbewegen kann.... vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein. 

Seerose kommt natürlich auch noch rein("__ James Brydon", nicht nochmal ein Wucher-Monster), ansonsten "Standard-Pflanzen" wie __ Iris, __ Rohrkolben(3 versch. Arten, natürlich "eingesperrt" in Behältern), __ Calla, Tannenwedel, __ Froschlöffel, __ Laichkraut, __ Wasserpest usw...

So, genug geredet, hier die Bilder: 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Gruß, 
Torsten


----------



## Annett (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichumbau 2007*

Hallo Torsten,

ich finde ihn gegenüber dem vorherigen Teich wirklich gelungen! 

Eine kleine Anmerkung noch von mir... 
Sehe ich das richtig? Du hast Kokosmatten verlegt? :?
Lange wirst Du daran keine Freude haben - gib den Begriff mal in die Suchfunktion ein.


----------



## torsten80 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichumbau 2007*

Hallo Annett,

ja, du hast recht, diese kokosmatten sind nicht so das wahre.... aber ein größeres Problem sollten sie auch nicht werden... erstmal sind sie als Folien-UV-Schutz für den Teich-und Terassenrand gedacht, bis die Pflanzen sich etwas ausgebreitet haben und diese Rolle übernehmen sollen. Wenn das Zeug also verrottet, ist das kein Beinbruch, man sieht dann nur an der einen oder anderen Stelle wieder etwas mehr Folie...

An der vom Foto aus gesehen linken Seite sind Pflanztaschen angebracht(Steilhang, keine Terasse), die sich dann in Richtung teichgrund verabschieden könnten... allerdings ist das auch nur als günstige Übergangslösung gedacht, weil ich in dem Bereich noch einen Holzeinbau mit Substratsäcken vornehmen möchte.... nur noch nicht gleich  ... war bis hierher erstmal ein Haufen Arbeit und man ist ja eh immer am Basteln, was den Teich angeht.... jetzt soll sich erstmal alles einpegeln, mal sehen, wann ich dann dazu komme, das mit den Holzeinbauten zu machen..... spätestens, wenn sich die Pflanztaschen in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst haben  

Eine böse Überraschung hab ich mit den Matten allerdings auch schon erlebt... hatte etwas unterschätzt, wie sich die Dinger mit Wasser vollsaugen und dieses dann auch aus dem Teich befördern können(nasse Stellen am Teichrand)...   Hab die Matten dann so gekürzt, dass sie grad noch von den Steinen festgehalten werden, und nicht weiter über den Rand reichen.... danach sind auch die feuchten Stellen verschwunden. 

Viele Grüße, 
Torsten


----------



## Annett (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichumbau 2007*

Hi Torsten,

das ist die Sache mit der "Kapillarsperre". 

Stell die Folie ganz am Ende senkrecht nach oben und schon kann nichts mehr Wasser aus dem Teich ziehen!


----------



## torsten80 (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mein Teichumbau 2007*

Hallo Annett, 

jaja, das mit der Kapillarsperre... so viel gelesen und dann doch Mist gebaut  ...

hab meinen Denkfehler erkannt... wollte die Kapillarsperre so anlegen, wie ich es bei dir hier gesehen hatte... also die Ufermatte zwischen die Folie und die Folie dann umklappen und mit Steinen befestigen....

leider sind Teile des Teichrandes "nach hinten" abschüssig... so dass Wasser von der Ufermatte(oder vermutlich auch Regen) nach hinten läuft und sich in dem Folienknick sammelt.... und irgendwann an der flachsten Stelle überläuft... ungefähr so:

 

wollte mit dem wall verhindern, dass bei Regen Dreck von aussen in den Teich gespült wird... aber irgendwie verträgt sich das nicht so ganz mit der Ufermatten-Konstruktion....
oh mann, sowas blödes... ist mir jetzt vollkommen logisch, sich dort Wasser gesammelt hat. :?   werd wohl an diesen Stellen noch angleichen müssen, dass der Rand eben ist und sich kein Wasser in der umgeklappten Folie sammeln kann... das gibts doch nicht, da hab ich im Vorfeld hier so viel dazu gelesen und dann beim Bauen doch solche Fehler gemacht


----------

